# newbie fragt sich, wo fehlermeldungen beim booten herkommen

## Sas

hi mädels  :Wink: 

also ich habe gerade das zweite mal in meinem leben gentoo installiert, diesmal stage2. hat alles auch ganz gut geklappt, nur bekomme ich jetzt beim booten folgende meldungen:

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/rtc

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/misrc/rtc

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/rtc

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/misrc/rtc

(ja, das steht zwei mal in folge da) und bissl weiter unten:

xargs: enviroment is too large for exec.

ich frag mich erstens, wo das jetzt her kommt und zweitens, wie ichs wieder weg bekomme, bin mir aber sicher, dass ihr mir helfen könnt  :Wink: 

mein erster gedanke war ja, dass in der modules.autoload müll steht (wüsste zwar nicht, wie der da rein gekommen sein soll, aber...), aber die is (bis auf die standard kommentare) leer.

ach ja, noch was seltsames: nach der installation (komplett laut anleitung) konnte ich /mnt/gentoo nicht unmounten: device is busy.

dann hab ich halt so rebootet -_-

nachm reboot waren alle änderungen, die ich in der fstab und der rc.conf vorgenommen hatte, verworfen. bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass ich das speichern nicht vergessen habe... aber naja...

danke schon mal für eure hilfe

S(il)as

----------

## think4urs11

Hast du

<M> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support 

in der Kernelconfig eingestellt?

(Zu finden unter Character devices)

----------

## Genone

Für den xargs Fehler: in /etc/init.d/bootmisc die Zeile

```
( find /var/lock -type f -print 0 | xargs -0 --no-run-if-empty rm -f 1>&2 ';' )
```

nach

```
( find /var/lock -type f -exec rm -f {} 1>&2 ';' )
```

ändern (leichte Variationen möglich). Ist ein Bugfix bis mal irgendwer das eigentliche Problem rauskriegt. Zu dem anderen Problem müsste man wissen bei welchem Skript das auftritt, also 1-2 Zeilen über und unter der eigentlichen Fehlermeldung.

----------

## Vyper

 *Sas wrote:*   

> modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/rtc
> 
> modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/misrc/rtc
> 
> modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/rtc
> ...

 

Siehe dazu diesen Bugreport, bzw. diesen Thread.

----------

## Sas

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Hast du
> 
> <M> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support 
> 
> in der Kernelconfig eingestellt?
> ...

 

nein, das war nicht drin (weder fest, noch als modul). ok, dass die meldung jetzt nicht mehr kommt ist verständlich, aber wie kam er überhaupt dazu, das modul laden zu wollen? ein bug in devfsd oder hab ich den entsprechenden bugreport falsch verstanden? (an dieser stelle danke für die links ^^)

das mit dem xargs-fehler hat auch funktioniert, merci  :Smile: 

----------

## dewback

 *Sas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ach ja, noch was seltsames: nach der installation (komplett laut anleitung) konnte ich /mnt/gentoo nicht unmounten: device is busy.
> 
> dann hab ich halt so rebootet -_-
> ...

 

Vor dem umounten immer schön "cd /" machen. Befindet man sich noch in der Verzeichnisstruktur des gemounteten Laufwerks/Partition kann man nicht umounten.

----------

## mrsteven

...außerdem vorher die chroot-Umgebung verlassen  :Exclamation: 

----------

## zypher

...und natürlich vorher auch proc, usr, usr/lib, boot und watnoch unmounten.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Egal

Und was das speichern angeht .. 

Kann sein, dass du die fstab und rc.conf verändert und gespeichert hast, aber das Linux die Änderungen nur im Cache und noch nicht geschrieben hatte.

Der Befehl sync schreibt die Sachen aus dem Cache auf die Platte. Im Zweifelsfall kann man den ja benutzen, um Datenverlust zu verhindern.

cu Egal

----------

## Sas

 *zypher wrote:*   

> ...und natürlich vorher auch proc, usr, usr/lib, boot und watnoch unmounten.
> 
> 

 das hatte ich versäumt

und danke an alle für die tipps  :Wink: 

----------

